# A crazy question from a crazy person



## Thomas McMillan (10 Jan 2009)

Okay...this is a bit crazy but I've been wondering about this for ages.

How do you actually say UKAPS? Is it like 'you-caps'?


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jan 2009)

thats how I say it although I don't really say it because I don't physically speak to anyone in the hobby


----------



## Garuf (10 Jan 2009)

"First rule of fish plant club, don't ever speak about fish plant club"


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jan 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> thats how I say it although I don't really say it because I don't physically speak to anyone in the hobby



 me too, i just look in the mirror and say..."you-caps, you-caps" like a demented parrot!

yeah, i think thats how you say it thomas


----------



## TDI-line (10 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> "First rule of fish plant club, don't ever speak about fish plant club"



Shhh.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (10 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> "First rule of fish plant club, don't ever speak about fish plant club"



Lol  All these housewifes and businessmen going about their everyday lives,we're all part of a secret underground society.I wonder how many of us even talk bout it to our oh's?


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jan 2009)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of us even talk bout it to our oh's?



i bore my wife senseless with aquatic talk


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jan 2009)

I do for about 10 seconds before I get the 'I'm not interested' look 

AC


----------



## Themuleous (10 Jan 2009)

haha i say you-caps, on the very few occasions Ive had cause to actually say it.

Sam


----------



## Goodygumdrops (10 Jan 2009)

Lol,I'm with you on that one SC.


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jan 2009)

I normally get responses like:

'It looks a right mess,  why can't it just be a fish tank'

or

'It looks like a jungle'

  Well it is a jungle scape so that is how it is supposed to look 

AC


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2009)

I usually say UK Aquatic Plant Society!!!  We'll have to wait for one of the founders to come along and see what they thought when they created the name!


----------



## Simon D (10 Jan 2009)

I've only uttered the name once to someone who was talking about getting into planted aquaria. I beleive I said "you-caps" but then probably bored him silly and frightened him away!

The voices in my head always say "you-caps".


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2009)

I always say it "youkay-aps" as the you would say "YouKay" for the United Kingdom.


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2009)

Youkaps baby!!!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (10 Jan 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Youkaps baby!!!



Hahaha, that's it then!

I've never actually said it aloud before (except maybe to myself like a weirdo ) so I wasn't sure.Looks like I was right


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jan 2009)

I am always mentioning it down at the LFS


----------



## chris1004 (10 Jan 2009)

Ive only been a member for a short while and its took me this long to dicifer the code thus far. WPG, NO3, N-K-P, EI, PMDD, MGS04,KNO3,KH2PO4,K2SO4, C02, PO4, NO4 etc.etc now 'youkaps baby'!!!!  :? 

Is there a special hanshake that I should know about????


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jan 2009)

Only by people that we have bored when they think we are not looking 

AC


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Jan 2009)

my mum: 'you've got an awful lot of plants in there'

I say U-K-aps.


----------



## altaaffe (10 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I always say it "youkay-aps" as the you would say "YouKay" for the United Kingdom.



Same here

My mates / family can't understand why I'm never happy with a tank - my wife commented today that she noticed the Heteranthera Zosterifolia has left my tank again    (and that was it's last chance)


----------



## Simon D (10 Jan 2009)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> Is there a special hanshake that I should know about????



You mean you don't know the handshake?


----------



## chris1004 (11 Jan 2009)




----------



## TDI-line (11 Jan 2009)

simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> chris1004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the Founders know the special hand shake....


----------



## Superman (11 Jan 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> simondoherty1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the "handshake" was shouting...

*<Toxic> You-Kaps-BABY*

at the top of your voice.
Note: the toxic bit is optional.


----------



## Vito (11 Jan 2009)

I've always said U-K-aps. 

I am always aked by my missus, "when are you getting some big fish?" 
I reply with "Its about the scape not the fish"
"but why" she says.

LOL!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 May 2009)

You-Kaps all the way. I have done a couple of meets - FoF x 2 and a TGM meet though it needed to be said.

To my friends - not only am I weird enough to be doing a degree in Biochemistry and love it, I am "fishy" and are on forums for that. Do I really need to go any weirder (geekier)?


----------



## gratts (26 May 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> my mum: 'you've got an awful lot of plants in there'


----------



## Simon D (26 May 2009)

OK while were on the topic, what's the general census of opinion of the pronunciation (yes pronunciation not _pronounciation_) of *algae* is it:

1) Al-gay
2) Al-gee
3) Al-jay
4) Al-jee

 :?:  :?:

And, yes I'm sure, most have you have never had to utter the word!


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2009)

I think it depends on if you're american or not. For me it's always been alg-ee.


----------



## samc (26 May 2009)

same here   
i see where you are coming from tho you never know what things should be called


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 May 2009)

Al-gee NOT al-jee, god I hate that pronunciation! Reminds me of awful first year lectures...


----------



## rawr (26 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I think it depends on if you're american or not. For me it's always been alg-ee.


 Same here.


----------



## a1Matt (26 May 2009)

It is al-gee.  My mum calls it al-jee. I wince every time.  At first it was by mistake, I swear she does it now just to wind me up.   

I always say U-K-aps by the way!


----------



## samc (26 May 2009)

im a u-k apper too


----------



## Simon D (26 May 2009)

Other option is Al-guy?

The al-jays are definitely an Americanism. 

Are there different pronunciations for multiple types of algae and one for a singular type. i.e: al-gee plural and al-guy singular or versa visa :?:


----------



## Steve Smith (26 May 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Al-gee NOT al-jee, god I hate that pronunciation! Reminds me of awful first year lectures...



Amen sister!


----------



## Simon D (26 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Amen sister!



Not "are-men" then, definitely "aye-men" :?:


----------



## a1Matt (27 May 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
That one could go either way I reckon.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Simon D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on your sexual orientation...

"Ahhh... Men!"


----------



## a1Matt (27 May 2009)




----------



## vauxhallmark (27 May 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> Other option is Al-guy?
> 
> The al-jays are definitely an Americanism.
> 
> Are there different pronunciations for multiple types of algae and one for a singular type. i.e: al-gee plural and al-guy singular or versa visa :?:



Well, the singular of algae is alga, but I think I see where you're going - like a group of more than one fish of the same species is FISH, and a group of fish from different species is FISHES? Is that what you mean?

M


----------



## paul.in.kendal (28 May 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> That one could go either way I reckon.


 Er, would that be 'ee-ther' or 'aye-ther'?  :?


----------



## a1Matt (28 May 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nelson (28 May 2009)

hi,


			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my wife's american and she says al-jee  ......annoying


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

Al-jee has to be one of the most irritating words a person has to hear  I would actually ban it  

Al-gee for me, although there may be slight variations of it due to different accents


----------

